# [OOC] Academy of Drell, Part II



## Zhure (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2002)

http://www.gamingreport.com/article.php?sid=4060&mode=thread&order=0

So, you think Drell has potential?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2002)

I think yuo should try with it. Even if you get only to second stage, you're on positive cash income.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 7, 2002)

After mulling it over for a day or so, I think Drell is too niched to be accepted. I do plan on submitting something, though. One page for a shot - however remote -- at some serious money is a deal I can't pass up. I like writing campaigns more than running them, so even if nothing comes from it, I'll still enjoy myself.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *After mulling it over for a day or so, I think Drell is too niched to be accepted. I do plan on submitting something, though. One page for a shot - however remote -- at some serious money is a deal I can't pass up. I like writing campaigns more than running them, so even if nothing comes from it, I'll still enjoy myself.
> 
> Greg *




yeah me too...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 10, 2002)

*Sorry*

I've just noticed I forgot to roll arcane spell failure due to armor in the encounter with the shadow and the prestidigitation in the cave. It won't happen anymore, I swear.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2002)

OOOooopsie.

Ah well, it's ok, we all forget stuff. What was I saying?
Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 17, 2002)

I just can't wait that Slith (Sildarin's psicrystal) can communicate with others. That's bound to be hilarious.

Edit - wrong psicrystal's name in there


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2002)

Then Sildarin can finally believably say, "It wasn't my fault."

For now we just have to assume Sildarin is interested in the wiggling posteriors of human girls 113 years younger than him.  

And remember, the psicrystal is only a magnification of an aspect of yourself.    In this case, the observant part that notices other aspects of female anatomies.

Apologies to those who feel I'm being crude.  I just find it an immensely appropriate reaction for a magnification of a male's selective observation skills.  If men who are possessed of integrity and morals can look but keep it to themselves, what precisely is the male aspect of a person's personality going to do if it has only the observant nature and none of the other balancing factors of the personality PLUS its observant nature is magnified?

Well played.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought it would be fun to play a shy guy, who is afraid of even talking, and had a familiar/psicrystal/whatever that was not-so-shy.

Three more levels and Sildarin can finally share the fun.


----------



## novyet (Jun 18, 2002)

Three more levels and then it's a race to see who'll smack the psicrystal around first!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2002)

"Dragons like to eat gems right?  Shut up, bub, or you're lunch."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 18, 2002)

As one of the only two characters without a familiar or a psicristal I'm beginning to feel a little lonely. At least Keith has Charlotte! 

Sorry, long time no post. One exam is gone, three to go. 

A little question: are non-psi PC supposed to notice the displays and to know what they mean? Do they have to roll on psicraft? on spot?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2002)

Very smooth.  Though it's "syllable".    I think?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2002)

> A little question: are non-psi PC supposed to notice the displays and to know what they mean? Do they have to roll on psicraft? on spot?



As far as I know, everybody sees the displays from psionic powers and considering that psionics is very common in Drell, it would seem that anybody who saw them would know they mean psionics. But as psicraft is a trained only skill, I don't think everybody would know what powers are in question. It's the same thing as with spellcasting: you see somebody waving hands and chanting and throwing bat guano in the air and know that you're seeing a spellcaster, you just don't know what kind of spell is being cast.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 19, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Very smooth.  Though it's "syllable".    I think? *




Poor roll on my English check. Thank you.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *As one of the only two characters without a familiar or a psicristal I'm beginning to feel a little lonely. At least Keith has Charlotte!
> 
> Sorry, long time no post. One exam is gone, three to go.
> 
> A little question: are non-psi PC supposed to notice the displays and to know what they mean? Do they have to roll on psicraft? on spot? *




-Sixth level isn't so far away and Bards are one of the best characters to take Leadership. A level of Psion, Sorcerer or Wizard wouldn't be a complete waste and leads to a familiar/psicrystal. Since Victor is NG, one level of Druid could get an Animal Companion.

It's not much consolation, but at least Victor has healing spells and no one else does. (Lesser Body Adjustment isn't nearly as useful, even in conjunction with Empathic Transfer.)

- It's ok. We all get busy. It's been very hectic for me this week as well, so I've been paying far less attention than I normally do.

- Non-psionic characters can notice when they're within the effect range of the display. I.e., a 100' range for an auditory display, as detailed in the PsiHB. No Listen check is needed within the specified range. I tend to gloss over displays, but they're always there.

A psicraft roll is needed to determine which psionic effect is being used.

I also allow all displays to be customized, so unless the non-psionic PC sees one used over and over, there's no way other than having Psicraft of knowing what specific Power is being manifested. Even if a non-psionic observes the same Power being manifested multiple times, his knowledge only applies to that Power from that particular psionic character.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *As far as I know, everybody sees the displays from psionic powers and considering that psionics is very common in Drell, it would seem that anybody who saw them would know they mean psionics. But as psicraft is a trained only skill, I don't think everybody would know what powers are in question. It's the same thing as with spellcasting: you see somebody waving hands and chanting and throwing bat guano in the air and know that you're seeing a spellcaster, you just don't know what kind of spell is being cast. *




Succinctly put and exactly correct.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2002)

Must... put down... neverwinter nights to ... check .. board....

AGH!

<goes back to neverwinter nights>

I'm a weak weak man...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2002)

I need to upgrade. Got a 1.3 AMD Duron lined up to replace this old 233 MMX. Then I'm going to get hooked on NWN.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jun 21, 2002)

Sorry for missing a day IC. The EN Boards crashed on me, or maybe my machine crashed, or whatever. So after a few frustrating minutes of dealing with that, I did some reading and went to bed.

In unrelated news: I mailed off my new setting proposal today.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

Oops, I didn't realize that we were at 200 posts already...

No more posting, I guess, until Zhure comes around and makes a 'Part III' thread...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 25, 2002)

*New IC thread*

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16064

Little action today. I planned on doing far more yesterday and today but a severe allergic reaction prompted me to spend far too much of my day getting poked and prodded in an emergency visit to the doctor.

My apologies in advance for the "mood swings" this steroid is supposed to cause as I heal up this week. LOL.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: The Tunnel is Shrinking Us!*

I want some of whatever it is Arana is smoking.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 26, 2002)

It's not totally implausible:

- transmutation magic near that tunnel.
- the "golem" dwarf is apparently far larger than it should be.

Application of Occam's Razor does make that a very plausible suspicion.


Greg


----------



## perivas (Jun 27, 2002)

Please note that I have yet to voice any of my concerns in character.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 27, 2002)

Uh.. just a question to be sure.
His language looks like dwarven, but it isn't modern dwarven so we can't understand it, right?
Do Victor think he can try to write his language? Or is it too ancient to be understood even if written?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 27, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *Please note that I have yet to voice any of my concerns in character. *




Noted. So far it looks like everyone's keeping separate what Arana thinks and what Arana's done.




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Uh.. just a question to be sure.
> His language looks like dwarven, but it isn't modern dwarven so we can't understand it, right?
> Do Victor think he can try to write his language? Or is it too ancient to be understood even if written? *




Yes. It sounds similar to modern dwarven but it isn't. A good example (and I'm no linguist, but speak a little of this and that) would be speaking classical Latin to a modern native Italian speaker. Some of the cognates and declensions will be very similar but the two would have a very difficult time exchanging complicated ideas.

In this case of modern Italian and classical Latin, the two are still written very similarly, so would be a good grounds for communication. (I took Latin in college and can read Italian fairly well, but can't understand a whit of spoken Italian without a lot of repetition and hand-waving and pointing.)

Whether this would be the case or not has to be tried out. 

Another example would be modern kanji in Japan and Korea being very similar, as they are all based on Chinese writing. Since communist china has changed some of the basica symbols, oddly the written forms of Japanese and Korean forms of kanji are more similar than the Chinese forms.

So using this as an example, writing may be an even more difficult method of communication.

(Sorry for muddying the water, I guess my rambling response means you'll have to try and see, but it's not a _bad_ idea.)


Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jun 27, 2002)

addendum:

another example that occured to me was "hight."

If someone said, "I hight Billy," it's accepted but archaic English that means "I am called Billy." For those who don't study archaic English or those who aren't geeky gamers with odd hobbies wouldn't recognize the lingo.

Greg "waiting for more responses IC"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 28, 2002)

Forgot to mention it, but I received word from novyet that his computer is down and it's hopefully a temporary problem, so we'll put Ellie in the background.

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm sorry.  I don't understand what just happened Zhure, could you clarify here please?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 20, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry.  I don't understand what just happened Zhure, could you clarify here please? *




I'm not sure which part isn't clear, so I'll review the whole thing. (I know it'll come across as condecsending but I assure you it isn't meant that way. I'm just trying to be thorough.

_Sh'ar stares intently at Rallyn for a moment, as if gauging his honesty. After this brief examination, Sh'ar reaches out with an index finger and places it softly against Rallyn's chest._

Sh'ar gives Rallyn the once-over, checking his bona fides, then touches Rallyn, manifesting a power of some sort on Rallyn

_In draconic he addresses Rallyn (as if he doesn't know Rallyn doesn't understand). "I will return before that ends."_

While Rallyn hasn't spoken in draconic (because he doesn't know it), maybe Sh'ar assumes Rallyn speaks it, or something of that nature.

_A swirling breath of air seems to surround Rallyn, briefly accompanied by a dual tone, like a chord from the academy's pipe organ, except one of the tones isn't audible to the group's ears._

This is the power that Sh'ar manifested on Rallyn.

_The sound quickly fades as Sh'ar picks up his bardiche and strides eastward into the darkness._

Sh'ar takes off toward the unexplored area of the cave.

Part 2

_ Sh'ar is only gone for a few minutes when a loud clatter is heard emanating from the direction Sh'ar went. There's the sound of a struggle and the sounds of violent activity and the distinctive clatter of a crossbow being discharged... followed by silence.

Something presumably violent happened, which'll all be clear soon enough, but it happened from the direction Sh'ar went.

800 XP for all those who were present for the discourses with Sh'ar.

This part wasn't clear. It's meant for basically everyone who was there and took part in character, even if they were only indirectly acting. 

Ellie doesn't qualify because novyet's computer is down right now. (I hope that doesn't come across as a punishment toward the character or the player.) Likewise, Maerath's player isn't interacting, so probably no experience there (unless I forgot some activity -- that can happen in a MBG -- in which case Maerath can get the XP).

Anything I need to expand on? 
Greg_


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2002)

Nope.  Got it now.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2002)

Sunday evening and I am exhausted. Gamed all day. Human Sorcerer with the luckiest rolls known to mankind (16 hit points at 2nd level).

I'll be back to update the IC thread either late tonight after a power nap or in the morning (Central Time).

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jul 23, 2002)

Welcome back, novyet. I hope your computer is up and working again...

... and on that note I'll be upgrading mine today. If you don't see me for awhile, it means it didn't go seamlessly.

Greg


----------



## novyet (Jul 23, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Welcome back, novyet. I hope your computer is up and working again...
> 
> ... and on that note I'll be upgrading mine today. If you don't see me for awhile, it means it didn't go seamlessly.
> 
> Greg *



Hey yeah sorry for the delay, I came back and the thread was on like page 2 or so. So I decided to post and we got going again, couldn't do much, because I don't speak that crazy hissing. 

On another note, you gotta feel for Sh'ar, I mean poor guy wakes up for the first time in god knows how long, and gets shot like 5 minutes later. Man that would suck!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2002)

Sub-sti-tu-tiary-Locomotion,
Lovely Sub-sti-tu-tiary-Locomotion
It's so clear, so clear
and wonderful to see
With Traguna Macoytees and Tricorum Saytus Stee

(1 brownie point if you recognize that)
(2 brownie points if you can sing it)
(3 brownie points if you can correct the spelling)

(Anyone earning 6 brownie points should be shot.)


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry! I've missed a few days because of computer problems. Back now.

... but I have to admit this new computer R0XX0R. I've got a plexiglas window cut in the side so I can stare longingly at the single stick of 512 meg of ram and the colored lights glinting off the fan on the 64 meg video card and the 130 gig of HD space.



I'll have a brief update today then will have more time tomorrow. My holdup was modem related and I lost a pile of links. It will take me a few days to reconstruct all my stuff and catch up on 3 days of correspondence.

Greg


----------



## novyet (Jul 26, 2002)

But do you have the neon lighting? I'm still debating cutting the window, but if I do, I'll be buying some neon green or blue lights for the inside of the case. I'm still on the fence about the switch though, I want to rewire the power switch to one of those military style flip cover switches. That would be cool, but I would have to find a way to mount it and ugh.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 26, 2002)

Yup, neon red lights inside, looks kewl.

Greg


----------



## novyet (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Zhure (Jul 27, 2002)

That's a peek from my webcam, pointing over the edge of the desk into the fiery interior of the sssssssssmoking computer...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2002)

Has Rallyn missed the last two rounds?


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2002)

No, my last post was a bump post. Sildarin is still wrestling with the thing, Ellie has a readied "Call Weaponry" action and I'm waiting to see what everyone else is doing. Since Rallyn has apparently discerned the object is immune to slashing and piercing attacks, I assumed he wasn't going to use the spear on it.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2002)

Nah.  _Jeremy_ thinks that it is immune to piercing and slashing attacks.  

Rallyn isn't thinking too clearly, Sildarin is about to get scythed in half so he's stabbity-stab-stab, stabbity-stab-stab.  Die you dead thing die!


----------



## Zhure (Aug 6, 2002)

lol, poor Sildarin.


----------



## evileeyore (Aug 6, 2002)

Sorry I missed that last few weeks (month?).  I had a bought of homelessness which I hope is cleared up.  Atleast I have a place to stay (temporarily).  Anyway I'll try to catch up later today and figure out what Kith has been doing.  More than likely he wondered off down the other corridor and is just late getting to the battle.

TTFN


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2002)

Clocked it good that time.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeremy on the other thread_
> Attack Roll = 23 [25?] (17 roll + 3 mod + 1 inspire courage + 2 charge [+2 flank?]) Damage Roll (if hit) = 7 (6 roll + 1 inspire courage)




I think it's not +2 from flanking but +4 from our pinning it. And it should be denied his dex bonus too.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 7, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Sorry I missed that last few weeks (month?).  I had a bought of homelessness which I hope is cleared up.  Atleast I have a place to stay (temporarily).  Anyway I'll try to catch up later today and figure out what Kith has been doing.  More than likely he wondered off down the other corridor and is just late getting to the battle.
> 
> TTFN *




Glad you're back and well. Homelessness sucks. Been there, didn't like it.

I'm sure Kith has been doing something worthwhile... perhaps trying to sneak past the device... we'll see.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

It seems nobody has kept track of how much XP they have.
I know Sildarin got XP from the fight at the library and the discussion with Sh'ar and now from the fight with the arbalest.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 9, 2002)

There were 750 xp from the first fight, 300 from the shadow-thing, 800 from Sh'ar and 300 from the arbalest. Pick up what you're entitled to. (Everyone for me )


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks.
Of those, Sildarin only missed the shadow thing, so it seems I'm pretty close to the ones with most XP.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for the XP summation, Lichtenhart. 

I'm honestly not keeping track, as this "arc" of the story probably won't bump anyone more than a single level, so as the group goes into the next segment, they should all be fairly close. The only thing I'm concerned about is those who miss in the next arc (after a period of downtime) could be seriously underpowered for the segment afterwards. Ah, well, we'll have to see what happens.

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2002)

Rallyn, having wizard attack bonus and HD has absolutely no intention of dual wielding those two weapons.    I just pointed out the visual because it was amusing to me.

He's carrying both so that if they run into another piercing immune creature, he can drop the spear and use the mace.

Or vice versa if it's normal and can be stuck with the spear.

Also, I believe the cleric in town who told me what the creature was (a Shadow) fixed the strength damage.  At least, it has been erased from my sheet.  Is that incorrect?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 16, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Also, I believe the cleric in town who told me what the creature was (a Shadow) fixed the strength damage.  At least, it has been erased from my sheet.  Is that incorrect? *




Yes that was fixed.


Where are poilbrun, perivas and evileeyore? Tokiwong has come back but I don't know if he's still interested.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 16, 2002)

My  mistake, the cleric (Agius - I had to look up the name) did fix the STR damage. Thanks for refreshing my memory.

If you drop the Call Weaponry mace, it'll fade away in 1 round (something like that).


Greg


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 16, 2002)

Zhure, you forgot Ellie in your last post in the IC thread.

Oh, and I didn't want to ignore what Ellie discovered about the stone ring, but this way when the other players show up they'll have something to investigate.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2002)

Oops, I'll fix it.
Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2002)

Yes.  But don't add Keith to that list.  He'll definately judge.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 27, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Yes.  But don't add Keith to that list.  He'll definately judge.   *




Heh? I'm being especially dense. Looked at that for awhile and can't figure out your meaning, Jeremy. ::scratches head in puzzlement::
Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 27, 2002)

Victor is trying to get Sildarin to open up.  He told him the group is trustworthy, won't hurt him, and won't judge him.

Jeremy said in aside OOC that Victor would do well not to tell Sildarin that Keith is one of the people to open up to.  As he has shown a tendancy towards having a sharp tongue.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 28, 2002)

ahhhhh, ok. I *was* being dense. Thanks 
Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 28, 2002)

Further clarification please...?

We are in a tomb with many morgue type mini doors set into the wall and there is one obvious exit.  Is the one obvious exit to the room the one we came in?  If not, what is down that way?


----------



## Zhure (Aug 29, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Further clarification please...?
> 
> We are in a tomb with many morgue type mini doors set into the wall and there is one obvious exit.  Is the one obvious exit to the room the one we came in?  If not, what is down that way? *




Yes, it is the door you came in through. Sorry. I shouldn't post immediately after work any more, lol.

Greg


----------



## novyet (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey Greg, the footprints that Ellie found, where were they? In the big circle we checked out earlier? I'm going to try and dragoon someone into checking them with me. Just had to know where I was taking them.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes, the footprints were solely within the circle that encompassed the hallway --- apparently in the center of which was the precise spot in which Sh'ar was injured.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 30, 2002)

I hope no one is feeling frustrated by the lack of "clues" as to what is going on. If we were playing at a table top I'd be able to read the players and know if I wasn't being cooperative enough with the information. All the information necessary to resolve the plot is available in one form or another somewhere.

This isn't a linear story and Drell is mapped out in quite a bit of detail, so don't hesitate to expand where you explore and search, and to whom you speak.

As always, I'm open to comments and questions both here and in the IC thread.
Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2002)

In regards to the last three posts--

I thought Sildarin/Victor/Charlotte were checking out the tomb and Rallyn/Ellie were up the hallway back tracking to the foot prints she saw?


----------



## Zhure (Sep 14, 2002)

That matches my recollection, but the two sites are only a hundred yards apart or so.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

And there was really nothing to do there anymore without disturbing the tomb.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *The levitation also does not work inside the circle. As Sildarin approaches the outside of the zone, he continues to try to levitate, but with no effect until he is completely outside the marked patch on the floor.
> 
> A close examination of Sildarin's footprints does reveal they are different than those mysterious ones from earlier. While the original footprints terminate in mid-stride, Sildarin's are a bit scuffed where he lifts off, and the demarcation isn't as clear. *




So the other foot prints are the same at the beginning and end?  Where as his are the same through the middle of the circle but different at the edges because of take off and landing?  Like the guy had a _pass without trace_ that worked everywhere but in the circle?


----------



## Zhure (Sep 17, 2002)

Nothing contradicts this theory.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm sorry the flow of the game died again.

Week of vacation (where I spent a lot of time not online) and a three-day gaming convention have destroyed my game continuity. I will pick it up on Monday morning at the latest.

Greg


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 18, 2002)

I am a little disappointed by how we are leaving so many things behind us. I was busy for a few days, and I couldn't post but Victor probably would have remained in the cave. Now I'll follow the rest of the active players, but please, let's try to solve a problem at a time.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 19, 2002)

The boards were down today during my posting time. I'll try to catch up later.

In regards to what Lichtenhart said: It's ok, Victor can remain behind in the caves and continue to investigate. As I've said before, this is not a linear adventure.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Nov 13, 2002)

Been awhile since I've updated here...

I'd like to see a roll call, as we're missing quite a few members. 

- Novyet, Jeremy, Dalamar and Gnomeworks are all in the hunt and everything is fine as far as I can tell. If there's an aspect of the game that bothers you, please let me know.

Lichtenhart missed the last fight, but was right with us up until then. I know he expressed a disatisfaction at the lack of resolution of certain details. I hope that's not why he's been absent.

eevileyore (Kith) has a problem with homelessness IRL. I hope that hasn't recurred. If so, drop me an email if at all possible. I can at least express my regrets if I can't be of other help.

Tokiwong and perivas have disappeared as well. No clue why on either one. Please email me if you want to re-join. We'd love to have you.

I know poilbrun has some schooling that's keeping him busy. At least that based on my recollection from the OOC thread part 1. Last I heard, Maerath was trying to learn a spell but I dragged the character into the underground chambers (to keep everyone together).

If you aren't making a regular appearance and want to return, please let me know and I will work it back in. If you've decided to drop out, please let me know why. Feedback is important for improvement. It's easy to get feedback in a table-top game, because you can hear and see all the players.

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 13, 2002)

> _From SRD_
> When a character's current hit points drop to exactly 0, the character is disabled. The character is not unconscious, but is close to it. The character can only take a partial action each round, and if the character performs any strenuous activity, the character takes 1 point of damage *after the completing the act.*



If I understand that correctly, I wouldn't need a concentration check as the damage comes after the power and then the damage would be reduced from the temp HP.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 13, 2002)

I have to say sorry to everyone.
This is a difficult moment for me in RL and I was kinda forced to stop posting on a very short notice. I'll be back on line and posting friday morning, i think. I intended Victor to stay in the cave and investigate a little more while the others looked what was happening in the surface, but I never managed to post it.
I still like this game very much, don't worry


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *
> If I understand that correctly, I wouldn't need a concentration check as the damage comes after the power and then the damage would be reduced from the temp HP. *




Absolutely correct. Good call. Me asking for a concentration check was incorrect. Consider it ruled in your favor. I'll do an edit.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your RL problems, Lichtenhart, I hope things get resolved well.

Victor can continue to explore the caverns. It makes a perfect foil for why he didn't partake in the fight with the orcs. Post when you're ready to commence.

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2002)

Unless I added wrong, I _think_ that Rallyn is at 9,850/10,000 after that last 2,000 XP.  So color me close.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 15, 2002)

:evil DM cackle @ 9850/10000:


----------



## Zhure (Nov 16, 2002)

Nice empathic transfer/vigor combo, Dalamar, lol.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2002)

I used it before, on Yorick (or what was the old librarians name?). More efficient healing than empathic transfer/lesser body adjustment.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2002)

Yodwin (although my notes have it spelled as "Yodwan") when I went to check them.

Stupid subliminal Yoda references.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm sorry.  I'm used to the DMG optional rule wherein you take damage in a single blow equal to half or more of your remaining hit points (45 points of damage when you've got 50 hp left, etc), you are clobbered and only get a partial action that round.

I edited an action in.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 11, 2002)

It's ok, it's not a rule I'm using.

Gnomeworks: This fight is very soon after the previous fight. Perhaps only ten minutes has passed.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2002)

Is there any soft cover nearby that Rallyn can take to give him some concealment and a miss chance?

A bush that partialy covers his small form or a tree trunk to put my back up against while I'm reloading, etc?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2002)

9850+300 = 5th Level!


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *9850+300 = 5th Level!   *




LOL, I knew you'd be delighted.

I allow people to level as soon as they are at full hit points and not during a combat.

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2002)

Medic!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2002)

0 init?!  LOL!  My 1 beat you!


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

Laugh it up, monkey boy!

Just because they only get partial actions doesn't mean they won't partial charge!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *9850+300 = 5th Level!   *




Hmm... I wonder if I've levelled...

I should probably be keeping better track of what XP we get. 

Zhure, could you give me a quick rundown of the XP we've gotten?  I'll try to figure out what I'm at from that...


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *There were 750 xp from the first fight, 300 from the shadow-thing, 800 from Sh'ar and 300 from the arbalest. Pick up what you're entitled to. (Everyone for me ) *




That's the last summation I could find.

IF memory serves, there was the fight with the orc bruit squad and the orc sniper. I'll skim and see if I can locate those.


-edit- 2,000 from the bruit squad and 300 from the orc sniper.
750
300
800
300
2000
300
____
= 4550

Does that jibe with everyone else's recollection? I am not really keeping track too closely. 

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

I don't think that I get the XP from the shadow-thing, or from Sh'ar.  Other than that, though, I think that I get everything... correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

I don't recall, sorry. If Charlotte took part in the fight and did what her character would've, she should've got XP. It was some time back and I haven't time to go look today.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Well... I didn't post much concerning Sh'ar, and I barely remember the battle with the shadow thing, which means I probably didn't do much there.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

In my opinion, experience is awarded based not on participation, but on acting as your character would act, even if it means turning tail and running from a fight.

Since only the player has a true grasp of how the character thinks and reacts, I'll let you be the judge. I do remember Charlotte being involved in the shadow fight. I also remember Charlotte not being terribly involved with the encounter with Sh'ar but wasn't that because Charlotte wasn't interested in that? 

Review the IC thread and see if you had Charlotte act in character, and if so, award yourself the experience.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35409

Part 5


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

Just went and reviewed earlier threads, looks like Charlotte was involved in the battle with the shadow-things...

Looks like I've levelled, as well...


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2002)

That certainly matches my recollection. I recall her wondering what those "things" were.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

I still am somewhat curious as to what those were... of course, I barely noticed the battle in amidst Keith and Charlotte conversing and sparring...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm not tellin!


----------



## Zhure (Jan 6, 2003)

Hmm. I lost the old Academy of Drell notes. Managed to recover most of it. Does anyone have access to the first two IC threads?


----------



## dpdx (Jan 6, 2003)

*Um, this game, er, ROCKS.*

I'd never been interested in D20 Psionics. As far as I was concerned, it was another $40 for a book that would unbalance the game...

That is, until I read Academy of Drell, part 5. You guys do an excellent job, and it makes for great reading, as good as the Story Hours, IMHO. Keep it up!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2003)

Early Academy of Drell threads are: 11380, 11485, 11486. 11671, 11691.

Just copy and paste one of those numbers up where you see thread id.

Academy of Drell (d4/d6) filled!

Academy of Drell, Part I 









*OOC:*


 Academy of Drell













*OOC:*




Academy of Drell, Part II (Temporary Thread)

Academy of Drell, Part II


----------



## dpdx (Jan 7, 2003)

*Okay, I read part II, and...*

Part III seems to have vanished into space!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Okay, I read part II, and...*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Part III seems to have vanished into space! *




Try here.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 7, 2003)

*Ah. Okay.*

I figured it out - all the in-thread links point to the test server.

Problem solved. Now onto Chapter 4. Although how Charlotte and Keith got from Coles' house to the pool (and what they discovered while there) is not in there, I can fill in the gaps...

Great story - wouldn't be half this good without the psionics. Congratulations, folks, you've made me a believer...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 7, 2003)

dpdx - thanks! It's all about quality players, IMO.

Jeremy - you rock, thanks. I salvaged it all.

Gnomeworks - ditto.

- Running behind today, but there should be a small update eventually.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Ah. Okay.*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *I figured it out - all the in-thread links point to the test server.
> 
> Problem solved. Now onto Chapter 4. Although how Charlotte and Keith got from Coles' house to the pool (and what they discovered while there) is not in there, I can fill in the gaps...
> 
> Great story - wouldn't be half this good without the psionics. Congratulations, folks, you've made me a believer...  *




http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12571&perpage=40&pagenumber=3

Try there for the intro to the pool.

The gap was caused by my mini-vacation and me trying to tie the group back together upon my return. I tried to bring everyone to the same focal point in time but it kind of fell flat and was awfully forced. Anyway... it worked out alright.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jan 8, 2003)

ACK. Massive computer problems (again). Stupid power spike. I managed to get this thing airborne again though. (grumbles)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2003)

Zhure, buddy, you don't want your computer airborn, you want it running.  Airborn things are in the air, and what goes up must come down.  Computers coming down out of the air is not a good thing.  At least not from a window, but that's another story.

Speaking of stories...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 8, 2003)

No no no, this one is airborne! It screams. Well, it did as of six months ago. Nowadays, a 1.3 GHz isn't that impressive. It's running smoothly now. My "take it all apart and stare at it" philosophy made it go again. Last night staring at the darkened monitor and silent case was dreadful.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd imagine.  Don'cha love it and hate it when it fixes itself?


----------



## dpdx (Jan 10, 2003)

So, are Keith and Kith gone/on hiatus from the campaign, and being replaced by Mortimer and Lyrique?

If so, I'm guessing the definition of the term, "mixed feelings" is next to a picture of Charlotte in the Academy Library right about now.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *If so, I'm guessing the definition of the term, "mixed feelings" is next to a picture of Charlotte in the Academy Library right about now. *




Something along those lines...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2003)

Since psicrystals are seeing some use, here are their stats according to the Mind's Eye website.

____________________

Base Psicrystal
Fine Construct
Hit Dice: Special (20 hp)
Initiative: Special (Int)
Speed: Special
AC: 13 (-5 Dex, +8 size); hardness 8
Attacks: --
Damage: --
Face/Reach: Special
Special Attacks:Special
Special Qualities: Regenerate 2d4 hp per day, Personality
Saves: Special
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 0, Con --, Int (see Table 1 above or Table 1-5:
Psicrystal Special Abilities in Psionics Handbook, page 11), Wis (as psion), Cha (as psion)
Skills: Special
Feats: --

Speed: A psicrystal has no base speed; however, when its self-propulsion ability has been activated, it has a speed as described by the ability.

AC: The base AC for a psicrystal is 13 (base 10, -5 Dex, +8 size). When the self-propulsion ability of a psicrystal is activated, the Intelligence score of the psicrystal replaces Dexterity when
determining AC only.

Face/Reach: A psicrystal that has had self-propulsion activated has a face/reach of 1/2' x 1/2' x 0.

Special Attacks: While a psicrystal does not possess any innate ability to attack, it can activate a power stored in it by the power storing ability.

Saving Throws: The psicrystal uses the psion's base saving throw bonuses.

Skills: Use the psion's skill values.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 11, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *So, are Keith and Kith gone/on hiatus from the campaign, and being replaced by Mortimer and Lyrique?
> *




Yes, Keith and Kith are on permanent hiatus until I hear from their players. 

Sometimes people drop out of games without giving reason. Most likely they didn't like some aspect of the game and didn't want to create a scene when they quit. It's also possible they had real life issues that made them leave. It's hard to say, so I just give them the benefit of the doubt and assume there was little I could do to change it.

I like to think I'm flexible and listen well, but most likely it's something I did or failed to do. One can't satisfy all players, but I try to be accomodating.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks, Jeremy! I thought the +4 seemed too small a bonus but since that more than made the roll a success, it didn't seem worth my effort to look it up.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jan 11, 2003)

That's a nine-dragon trident he's wielding. (Serbanas is a half-orc, so the person isn't representative of him...)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2003)

My pleasure, it was new learning for me too.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2003)

Whoah...  Coat rack from Nightmare Before Christmas you mean...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

Dear God, that coat rack looks dangerous!


----------



## Zhure (Jan 11, 2003)

wait'll you see the fish... but perhaps I've said too much.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *wait'll you see the fish... but perhaps I've said too much. *




Should I scream and run now, or wait until later?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 12, 2003)

If I get unlazy later, I'll take a pic of "Serbanas." I have a miniature of him using a heavy flail... it explains the fish.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 12, 2003)

Serbanas is an Exotic Weapon Master. This isn't a terribly clear picture, but he's using a large flail and has two fish on his belt. They're metal clubs.... it's a long story, lol


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow!  As long as you keep rolling like that, I'll call the cable guy and tell him to hold off a day or two before he shows up.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey, there's about a five percent chance of that happening. I'd be dishonest if I underreported it.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 15, 2003)

Case in point, look at Sildarin's initiative. And he's fast.

I have a scorpion samurai with a +12 initiative modifier as a replacement for my shugenja in a game. My shugenja rolls so badly, if it was the samurai, he'd be going about 15 most of the time. (I'm just tired of going last and dying. Stupid Ninja.)


----------



## novyet (Jan 15, 2003)

Could I get a quick overview of the current situation? I missed part of thread 4, and all of thread 5 so far. 

Thanks!


----------



## Zhure (Jan 15, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16064&perpage=40&pagenumber=9

There's where you left off. You saved them all!

Give yourself 1000 XP for coming back alive, lol.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 17, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I don't really think it's anything you did, Zhure, as it's primarily a problem on this end.  I think that, perhaps, the picture of the area wasn't too clear... but that's all I can think of.  The rest is just me.  *




Hmm, in the future, I'll experiment with drawing simple maps, but I have to warn you, I'm a bad drawer. 
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jan 17, 2003)

- Lyrique's parents would most likely live in the town, below the academy proper. Serbanas is an instructor, so he lives on campus. Some do, some don't. Non-instructors tend to live in the village.

- Serbanas hadn't charged yet when the orcs routed, he started to, then saw he'd chase them alone, then decided to not continue the chase.

Bedtime for me, more tomorrow.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2003)

Quick poll: Which player wouldn't mind if his character went through a ... family... tragedy? I don't want to execute this subplot unless I think the player is interested.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2003)

Every piece of background I gave ya is fair game plus whatever you want to add or make up to deepen it.  Only humanizes the character more.

Er, gnomanizes?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

Sildarin doesn't have any close family he's aware of, but if you want to execute this manouver on him, any of the teachers will work as Sildarin is a bit of sensitive when it comes to people he knows.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2003)

hee hee@ gnomanizes

It'll be a few days. I'm wiped out from work and am struggling to stay awake, so nothing complex today, not until Monday.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Quick poll: Which player wouldn't mind if his character went through a ... family... tragedy? I don't want to execute this subplot unless I think the player is interested. *




Hmm... while that would be interesting, I don't know what Charlotte's reaction would be...

I think that it would be fun to RP that... it would be difficult for her to decide what to do... would be an interesting challenge, to determine what she would think would be best...

BTW - if you need her history, Zhure, I can write it up in notepad or something and send it to you.  It's been quite a bit more developed since I originally wrote it, so I'm sure that you could find _something_ in there to throw at Charlotte...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok, more detailed would be fine. Make sure you clearly differentiate if something is not public knowledge.

Work has me badly fatigued after the Christmas season, but this week marks my nine-day holiday. After my Sunday game, I'll have more free time for a week or so.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Ok, more detailed would be fine. Make sure you clearly differentiate if something is not public knowledge.*




I'll try.  If you need anything clarified, of course, just ask and I'll try to clean it up.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

This is the quick history of Victor. His mother died giving birth to him.



> History: (short version) Victor was the second son of a noble warrior, but he never shared his father's love for martial arts, neither he was built for them, having spent most of his childhood sick in bed. His brother August instead excelled in them since he was a child, and became a valiant fighter. August was obviously his father's favorite, since Victor couldn't even bear a sword and was scared by his father's warhorses. When Vic was 14 his father finally gave up and decided that he wouldn't become a warrior. Victor then began to study to become a skilled diplomat to help his father in political meetings, and had time to devote to his music. But the more his father appreciated him, the more his brother was jealous and mean, till the day August challenged him to a duel, and he would have killed Vic without their father intervention. Victor then decided to leave and went to Drell's Academy to finish his studies.




And this is how he remembers his last meeting with his brother, taken from a nightmare in part III



> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> *Defend yourself!*
> _I-I don't want to-_
> *Defend yourself, you crawling worm!*
> ...




If you think your subplot fits his history then go right ahead.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

CHeck out that birthday present! A real combat blade, elk horn handle, brass pommel and quillons.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

anyone seen novyet?  I hope he hasn't had a relapse.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2003)

Zhure, mind if I change _trinket_ to _ectoplasmic strand_? I haven't used _trinket_ and actually just accuired _sudden minor creation_, so it is quite much useless (except to save points).


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

That's an acceptable change.

No updates until Saturday. I'm on vacation and I spent half a day getting a tattoo finished. Four hours of papercuts in the same place; I'd just wind up killing people off.... 

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

That brings this one to a total of nine hours.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey GW, isn't 18 a critical threat with a rapier?  

And question for Zhure, if Mortimer and Charlotte flank have they still got no chance for sneak attack, I know they can't be flatfooted, but there are still other ways to sneak attack..  

Of course, they could be good enough uncanny dodgers to negate that too, but I'm hoping that's not the case.

Critical sneak attack!  

Edit:  Whoops.  Keep forgetting, she's not one of the rogues.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2003)

18 is a threat with a rapier.

Mortimer does have flank (as already noted, I think).

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2003)

.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

yoiks. Things are going bad, bad bad. At least nobody died the first round.

Did I mention these grunts are tough?


Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2003)

This is where Mortimer and Charlotte scatter and Lyrique drops another fireball on that group.  

Or where we all die, I forget which.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

Subtle, clever. Never woulda thunk of it. 

-edit- hope you have tumble


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2003)

You know, I'm now thinking those 7 ranks in Use Rope could have been better spent.  I don't think I'm going to make it out of there alive...

Still, at least my dice rolls are suitably heroic for what may be my last round


----------



## Zhure (Feb 20, 2003)

It's not completely hopeless yet, but it sure looks that way on the surface. I guess a lot depends on how badly damaged they were by the fireball, and whether Charlotte plants hers before they go again.

Personally, I think Victor is in the direst straits.

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2003)

Whoo boy...  Can the crits come out and play?  Everybody on both sides is going right for the eye.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

LoL, yes the crits are rampant. It happens.

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT'S HOLY HAVE LYRIQUE USE THE WAND. If done right, he can kill half of them on a botched roll if they fail their save. He's being stingy, and we're approaching a TPK situation? Sure he could botch the activation roll, but he gets a +2 now for having activated it before.

I'm sorry, was that out loud? 

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2003)

I tried being real subtle in hinting it.    Everybody run.  Blow them up.    There's the abridged version.  Time to run away.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

Ah, well, sometimes subtle doesn't work. Once more into the breach.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Mortimer collapses to the ground, his blood flowing freely and staining the snow.
> 
> Damn...  Well, at least I took one of them with me... *




Heh. Could've been a LOT worse. I rolled a 1 for damage and almost critted.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Heh. Could've been a LOT worse. I rolled a 1 for damage and almost critted.*




Strangely, for someone lying on the ground bleeding to death, I feel quite lucky...    Those orcs are tougher than I gave them credit for.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

Just be glad most of them already used their rages for the day.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2003)

Random number generator if anyone needs it.  

http://www.random.org/nform.html


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

Sure. Now he fireballs. LOL.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 21, 2003)

Hmmm... why have we died down? Need some outside interference?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 21, 2003)

Dunno.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok. I figure I'll give it another 24 hours before I start messing with people.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry, I've been semi-AFK the last day or so.  I'll have a reply posted tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm. We died again. Anyone care to comment why? Something needs to be changed? As always, I'm open to input.

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 26, 2003)

I know I went from supporting one account to supporting 4 and training new help so I've gotten much more busy at work (and tired at home).  But I'm still here daily at least.  Dunno.  Guess I'm losing interest in playing on the boards over all.

I don't have much interest in my other game either.  Too tired.

But I'm still here.  I'll work at it.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

:gleeful cackle @ renewed activity:

I was about to chalk it all up as a lost cause.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 29, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Lyrique begins belting out a rousing song, drawing the attention of all the islanders. Many of whom seem far cheerier for his efforts and go about cleaning up their homes and disposing of the slain with more elan. *




"La, la, la, la!  Bye bye Grandma!"  *lumps another axe hacked corpse into the pit*





> elan
> 
> n 1: a feeling of strong eagerness (usually in favor of a person or cause); "they were imbued with a revolutionary ardor"; "he felt a kind of religious zeal" [syn: ardor, ardour, zeal] 2: distinctive and stylish elegance; "he wooed her with the confident dash of a cavalry officer" [syn: dash, flair, panache, style] 3: enthusiastic and assured vigor and liveliness; "a performance of great elan and sophistication"




I can just picture someone striking a dashing pose as they take a fade away shot that sinks a head in the bucket as before the skip back to the meat pots.    Sorry, I'm obviously suffering from some severe depravity.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

At least I used the word right.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 31, 2003)

We'll wait to see if Ellie, Charlotte or Sildarin hop aboard. Ellie (novyet) has been MIA for awhile, Sildarin (Dalamar) is busy IRL, and I assume Charlotte (Gnomeworks) has been busy as well.

We're down to critically small levels, if we don't get more responses, I'm considering recruiting two more players.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Apr 2, 2003)

:cough: Any comments?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry Greg, I was waiting for the others to show up.

I think recruiting another couple of players could be a good idea.  I guess now is a good time to introduce new PCs, as they could be villagers who want to join us on our rescue voyage.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 3, 2003)

I think you may be right, on Friday morning (CT USA) I'll post a recruitment thread assuming no one else pipes up by then. 

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 3, 2003)

The gnome psionically walks Charlotte and Sildarin over and moves their lips and tongues while compressing their diaphragms to push air past their vocal chords.

It doesn't have the correct effect.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 3, 2003)

It's an amusing mental image.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 6, 2003)

Talk among yourselves, lol. I'm hoping to bring the new characters in before any sailing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

who is all in the game at this point?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 7, 2003)

Hola!  I'll have to read through what we've got so far and post tomorrow, but I'm looking forward to it.  This one has been going on for a very long time indeed!  

Do I need to go through all the old stories, or just the newest thread?  Another way of asking the question: how much of the scenario would my character be aware of?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *who is all in the game at this point? *




Charlotte, Rallyn, Mortimer, Sildarin, Lyrique, now Keith and Travellios. 

Ellie's and Victor's players are both MIA but would be welcome back.

There are few other characters from wayyy back, like Maerath, but they are also MIA and I don't hold out much hope for their return. Although a few days ago I would've said the same of Keith, so things change. I think Keith will bring a strong dynamic back to the group.



> _Originally posted by Velenne _*
> Do I need to go through all the old stories, or just the newest thread? Another way of asking the question: how much of the scenario would my character be aware of? *




You should probably read the last few pages of part 5 (http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35409&perpage=40&pagenumber=8); page 8 has a short summary at the start.

For completeness, here's the original first post of the game, wayyyyyy back on 4-26-02

------ 
Academy of Drell, Part I 
The air is brisk with the sharp bite of coming winter on its breath. Blowing steadily from the north, skimming across Northport's bleak houses, you can smell water on the air. A storm is brewing, probably bringing snow. A few gulls pepper the morning sky in search of the sea's meager bounty, but few citizens of the Empire are about.

The winter session is about to begin on the Island of Drell. It's a quiet time of contemplation and deep study. Most who attend there won't be around for the winter session -- it's too cold and bleak. Many of the instructors spend the icy season in the warm southern capitol, earning their keep as tutors to the rich, or vacationing. A few teachers will be on the island and will hold sporadic classes.

Likewise the students who are at Drell this time of year will generally be of two bents: studious avid learners, or those whose prospects in the south are poor. Generally the lackluster students in the winter are either escaping a poor homelife, but a few have foes and enemies they wish to avoid by living on the Imperial Estate that is Drell. 

The Academy Guard changes at dawn, the individual soldiers exchange brief pleasantries with their replacement shift and go their own ways. Some walk north up the wide cobblestones of the Emperor's Road toward their homes and hearths, halberds slung juantily over their shoulders. A few stroll into a small tavern near the ocean's edge from whence the hearty smell of baking wafts.

Footnotes:
The Emperor's Road is pervasive throughout the Empire. Established almost two millenia ago, the road is mandated by law to be 5 yards wide, with no foliage within 5 yards of either edge. In times of conflict, the Empire's soldiers use these roadways to travel at relatively great speeds with little fear of ambush.

Right of way on these roads is always given to those who bear the Emperor's scarlet banner.

-----

That scene was in Northport, the small village directly south of the Academy's island. Drell is both the name of the Academy and the name of the island, the northernmost part of the vast Empire. Outside the Empire are a few scattered barbarian tribes, usually holding land the Empire doesn't care about. Case in point: the northern orcs which have been such a pain for the islanders here of late.

Drell has a small village along the shore. The Academy proper is about a half mile up the hill on a plateau overlooking the island. Behind the Academy, is sheer mountainous terrain. The Academy is surrounded by the remnants of a low, five-foot or so, stone wall that was once a defensive perimeter when Drell often served as a large fort.

Beyond that information, the rest is a bit secretive, although the PC's know a lot more than that in snippets of lore here and there.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks, glad you think Keith can bring a _strong dynamic_ back to the group  should be interesting


----------



## Velenne (Apr 7, 2003)

So how shall I introduce myself?  Pop up out of a barrell as a would-have-been stowaway on the longship?  Come running up as a volunteer from those near the bonfire who thought better of staying on the island?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *So how shall I introduce myself?  Pop up out of a barrell as a would-have-been stowaway on the longship?  Come running up as a volunteer from those near the bonfire who thought better of staying on the island? *




the volunteer bit seems cool, while the barrel thing seems more comedic, works for me depending on your character


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

blarg why must ye curse us with sea chanties... why!!?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 8, 2003)

Argh. Migraine. No posting today (Tuesday). Sorry.

-edit- Drugs worked. Mostly better. Alive now. Will try to scrape together a response. Carry on; that is all.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 8, 2003)

<singing> I wanna be an elven ranger/I wanna live a life of danger!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2003)

Tough!  No d8 or d10 classes!  Didn'cha check the rules?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 8, 2003)

Zoinks. Ranger is a state of mind, not a class. :-D


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

you people scare me, you really do


----------



## Zhure (Apr 10, 2003)

This coming from a man with a sig about rabbits and world domination.


----------



## Calim (Apr 10, 2003)

So just hop in anywhere?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 10, 2003)

Yup, they're on the shore, waiting to disembark. OOC they are waiting for you, IC they are "arguing." The backstory was explained briefly to bring Keith (Tokiwong) up to speed.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 15, 2003)

Welcome back, Argent, I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2003)

Just to clarify, where is Rallyn at this point?


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

When last we saw Rallyn, he was curled up under some pine cones, sleeping in a bedroll. He could've awoken when the scouting party returned, or still be sleeping if you so choose. Let me know in the IC thread or here and proper updates will be made.


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2003)

Just checking.  How much time has passed?


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

An hour or so at most.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2003)

*shrugs*

Ok. I guess Rallyn would have gone with the returned scout party when everyone picked up and headed off to the cave.  Who knows if they are going to stay there?


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2003)

Sounds good, we'll assume Rallyn went into the caves.


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2003)

Did I say caves? I must've meant cave. There's only one obvious cave. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2003)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2003)

No posts for Saturday or Sunday (maybe late Sunday). Serious yardwork backlog today and RL game on Sunday.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2003)

ok ok, I got the yardwork done, ate a huge meal and decided to update to reflect the warm feeling in my tummy.


----------



## Jeremy (May 9, 2003)

??  Who's Lorcan and where'd Mortimer go?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *??  Who's Lorcan and where'd Mortimer go?   *




I thought the name was different


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *??  Who's Lorcan and where'd Mortimer go?  *



  Ahem, nothing to see, nothing to see, move along folks...  I guess I should make sure I'm looking at the right character sheet before I post.  I'll just go and make a couple of edits... 

As for the "Who's Lorcan?" question, he's my character in Dalamar's Smashed World game.  Who I really shouldn't get confused with Mortimer.  Cause, it's not like there's any similarities or anything...


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

Oh gods, not only did I make the Mortimer/Lorcan mistake twice in the same post, I made it in two separate posts  _Shakes head in disbelief._  I think the answer to this is clear: Give all my characters the same name, and get even more confused than I am now


----------



## Zhure (May 17, 2003)

My apologies to one and all; the boards have been down every time I tried to log on.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2003)

That's because the boards were competely down for a couple of days, nobody could get in.


----------



## Zhure (May 18, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *That's because the boards were competely down for a couple of days, nobody could get in. *




Yeah, I know. I spent too much time at Nutkinland. I have to struggle not to swear.


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry something was wrong with my notify settings and had not heard from the board in awhile so I figured I would check just in case.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

It's ok, happens to us all.

I've been really sick with the flu since Saturday, which is why I am home on a night when I normally work (I work overnights). We'll be caught up in not time. 

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2003)

While they no longer have reach, they do have improved grab and a grapple check of +23, so it's even worse then you think as our poor bard should probably have been grappled bear snack.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

It didn't have a full attack action on the first round, so I gave Lyrique the benefit of the doubt. Just think of the XP this will generate among the survivors!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2003)

What survivors?  The one's who snuck past?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

LOL, that could be it, but think of how well you're doing already! Things look glum, and as a forewarning, I don't do _deus ex machina_ saves by NPC's because - as a player - I'd rather have the monster kill me than have Elminster or his lapdog rescue me. 

-edit- I guess what I'm saying is: run if you feel the need to, that's your call. And don't feel too glad about the ones who snuck past. Dire bears have scent. 

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

> *"You're right, Rallyn." She says softly. She then looks up at him. "Thanks..."*




LOL  She can't look up at him.  He's barely waist high..


----------



## Zhure (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe she's sitting down?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 2, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Hey Zhure, you wouldn't happen to have a calendar handy, would you?  Also, I need the current date, if you can provide that.
> 
> Thanks much! *




I had a long reply almost finished when the boards crashed yesterday, eating it all. Let me rewrite the gist of it.

* * *
In the empire, the standard calendar has been around since slightly prior to the founding of the Empire by Kazak the Conqueror. The first day of every year is established as being the anniversary of a battle between Kazak's father and some small highland chief, whose real name is lost to antiquity, though he is often refered to as "Valocet," some call him "the last of the Black Guards of the south," the exact significance of which is lost.

That New Year's day is arbitrarily set approximately one lunar cycle after the summer solstice, though only the first such New Year's Day was actually recorded based on that. Each month is 30 days long, an even dozen per year, with an extra five high holy days at the end of every year. 

The five holy days are called "feast days" or "days of the dead" or any number of different things, depending on where in the empire one is, but none of them hold any real religious significance; they exist to make calendar keeping regular with the actual length of the year. Approximately once every four years an additional day is added as a "high feast day," though this is a relatively new practice, only a thousand years or so. (The calendar is thus out of sync with the original calendar practice and the first day of the year now falls in the winter-time.)*

1- Primus
2- Secundus
3- Tertius
4- Quarterus
5- Quintus
6- Hexamus
7- Septus
8- Octos
9- Novus
10- Decas
11- Undecas
12- Dodecas


The elven people use a lunar calendar, out of synch with the empirical calendar. They acknowledge 13 lunar months of approximately 28 days. The first day of every month is when the full moon crests the horizon. As this is about 364 days per year, the two calendars are relatively close. Different months have different names, depending on many factors, but mostly dependent on which of the elven "families" is doing the naming. As far as outsiders are concerned, the 13 names are interchangeable. Even the elves don't make a big distinction between the different appelations, except during court sessions, when they're trying to be stubborn or stir up trouble.

Common     Older     Rare
1- Mentur     Illótan     Arvírë
2- Nancar     Nairë     Menwë
3- Nénalissë      Fëaralmairë     Culinámë
4- Iquallë     Nolantur     Cirmil
5- Anuleril     Artelin     Ambatil
6- Nustar     Ulardur     Firannórë
7- Nenirya     Ciratellë     Lairetirnë
8- Yamarë     Yalindur     Eldemil
9- Mestimenwë     Sorunáro     Vacurtil
10- Veldil     Viralassë     Velië
11- Cirahtelmo     Laurimildë     Orminderil
12- Verien     Yárion     Nímengórë
13- Alpalangwë     Celmo     Annórin

The current date in the empirical calendar system is: Dodecas 24.
The current date in the elven system is Alpalangwë 17.

* Just assume we're using a modified version of the Gregorian Calendar. Thus, in today's game we're at approximately December 24th. 12th month, 24th day. New Years will be in 11 days. (Six days until December 30th, then five holy days,


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 3, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> * LOL  She can't look up at him.  He's barely waist high..   *




Zhure is right - she was sitting down.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 3, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *size=1] Just assume we're using a modified version of the Gregorian Calendar. Thus, in today's game we're at approximately December 24th. 12th month, 24th day. New Years will be in 11 days. (Six days until December 30th, then five holy days,[/size] *




Thanks for the information, Zhure!  This will be useful.

And out of curiosity - did the 2nd of Dodecas already pass IC?  I'd assume so, but I'm not entirely sure how long IC things have been happening.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm not certain either, but I believe the passage of time has only been three days since the campaign started. (I don't track time as well as I should.) Thus the intro do Drell was on Dodecas 21, just before the winter solstice.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

Okay, Zhure, I have a few questions for you...

1) Are powers from Mind's Eye okay?  I'm specifically looking at the energy-based powers, as well as some of the energy powers from here (specifically _Hellish Mist_, if you're curious).

2) Will you allow the Pyrokineticist PrC?  If so, which version?  The original (which sucked), the generic energy-using PrC, or the Monte Cook version?  These are important questions, because, after next level, I plan on going into pyrokineticist.

3) My psionic combat feats are useless!  We haven't used psionic combat a single time, ever, anywhere.  I have only once considered using them, and then I didn't.  Would you mind if I removed the two useless psionic combat feats I took, and replaced them with feats that would be _slightly_ more useful?   I'd understand if you didn't let me.

4) My HPs are all wrong!  I screwed up and used 1/2 HD, not (1/2)+1.  Should I correct that for all my levels thus far, or deal with it, and just remember it in the future?

Sorry to throw so many at you at once.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *2) Will you allow the Pyrokineticist PrC?  If so, which version?  The original (which sucked), the generic energy-using PrC, or the Monte Cook version?  These are important questions, because, after next level, I plan on going into pyrokineticist.*



Just on the point of the pyrokineticist PrC, the psionics SRD seems to use Monte Cook's version, or something pretty close.  You can find it here: http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35  (You'll need to scroll down some way, as it's close to the bottom of the page.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks, Jarval!

Hey Zhure, one more question...

5) Oh crap, I just realized I need 8 ranks of alchemy to get into pyrokineticist, and I don't have any.  Would you be willing to allow me to throw some ranks into alchemy from other skills that I haven't used yet?  Such as Perform (Acting), and maybe Ride?  I know that's asking a lot, and I won't hold it against you if you say no... but I've been kinda working towards pyrokineticist, and not being able to get it after next level just because I was *really* stupid kinda irks me...


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in replying. This is my game-intensive IRL "weekend." I didn't get to bed until 5 AM after a rousing D&D session involving a Bard 8/Blackguard 2 and his Monk 2/Rogue 3/Fighter 4 (shuriken specialists) minions. Gotta love that bardic ability that grants +1 damage to the allies. Too bad the PCs  managed to stifle the fight into a chokepoint. Did I mention I hate bags of tricks?

1- Powers from Mind's Eye are ok if approved in advance. I skimmed the ones you mentioned (specifically _Hellish Mist_) and they seemed fine as choices.

2- Any of the versions mentioned are fine. There are advantages to each, even though the Monte version is probably the best (the original gives a lot of lower level power access, which saves on PP expenditure... I was in a near-epid campaign with the Monte versions allowed and my PsiHB PsyWar/Soulknife never came close to running out of powers and was as effective as if he'd been built with the Monte version). There are trade-offs involved with gaining slightly delayed higher access to powers as opposed to getting lots of lower level goodness. 

3- Welllllllllll, psionic combat feats are generally useless, even in campaigns where psionic combat occurs frequently. I try to run NPCs as having a smidgin of worldliness, so they also know psionic combat is pretty worthless too most of the time. You can swap those two feats out if you'd like, as long as the feats are ones you would've qualified for at the time they were available.

You'll regret it when the mindflayers show up. 

4- Sorry I didn't notice the HP error earlier. Change it to the correct value. m just glad  Charlotte didn't get killed over it. 

5- Yes, unused skills may be reallocated to cover the Alchemy, as long as you spend the skill points as if you were a Psion if you got them while in a Psion class, or as an Aristocrat while in the Aristocrat class (i.e., be mindful of cross-class expenditures). I don't mind when players want to remake aspects of their characters that never show up in play, as long as it's done logically and doesn't change the in-game backstory. We see it in literature, comics and movies all the time. 

("I didn't know you spoke Japanese."
"You never asked, bub.")

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Sorry for the delay in replying.*




Don't worry about it.



> *1- Powers from Mind's Eye are ok if approved in advance. I skimmed the ones you mentioned (specifically Hellish Mist) and they seemed fine as choices.*




Thanks!



> *2- Any of the versions mentioned are fine. There are advantages to each, even though the Monte version is probably the best (the original gives a lot of lower level power access, which saves on PP expenditure... I was in a near-epid campaign with the Monte versions allowed and my PsiHB PsyWar/Soulknife never came close to running out of powers and was as effective as if he'd been built with the Monte version). There are trade-offs involved with gaining slightly delayed higher access to powers as opposed to getting lots of lower level goodness.*




Okay.  I'll look through them more thoroughly, and let you know which version I'll use.



> *3- Welllllllllll, psionic combat feats are generally useless, even in campaigns where psionic combat occurs frequently. I try to run NPCs as having a smidgin of worldliness, so they also know psionic combat is pretty worthless too most of the time. You can swap those two feats out if you'd like, as long as the feats are ones you would've qualified for at the time they were available.*




Okay, sounds reasonable.  Thanks. 



> *You'll regret it when the mindflayers show up. *




I have a feeling mindflayers would kill this party regardless of whether or not Charlotte has a pair of psionic combat feats. 



> *4- Sorry I didn't notice the HP error earlier. Change it to the correct value. m just glad  Charlotte didn't get killed over it. *




I'll change it right now.  It doesn't make too much of a difference, but it's enough to be important.



> *5- Yes, unused skills may be reallocated to cover the Alchemy, as long as you spend the skill points as if you were a Psion if you got them while in a Psion class, or as an Aristocrat while in the Aristocrat class (i.e., be mindful of cross-class expenditures). I don't mind when players want to remake aspects of their characters that never show up in play, as long as it's done logically and doesn't change the in-game backstory. We see it in literature, comics and movies all the time. *




I can pay attention to the skills as they were spent as an aristocrat and psion.  Thanks!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2003)

Okay.  I replaced my two feats, taking instead Pyro (from song and silence) at first level and Quick Draw for my third.

I also mod'd my skills so that I have enough ranks in Alchemy to boost it to eight next level.  After that, I qualify for the pyrokineticist prc.  I decided that I'm going to use Monte Cook's version... hope that's alright.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2003)

That sounds fine. Pyro is a powerful feat depending on how it's ruled in game. I tend to let it do the additional damage (+1 point per die) on any power or spell that specifies it causes combustion. I.e., Fireball would do the extra damage only to 'combustibles' because the spell description says "The fireball sets fire to combustibles and damages objects in the area. It can melt metals with a low melting point, such as lead, gold, copper, silver, or bronze." Characters would thus be unaffected.

Likewise, the increase to the save DC (+5) only applies to extinguishing the flames of someone on fire, not to resist the initial effect.

If that sounds like what you expected, then we're fine. If it seems to weaken the feat too much for your taste, then swap it out for something else. 
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *That sounds fine. Pyro is a powerful feat depending on how it's ruled in game. I tend to let it do the additional damage (+1 point per die) on any power or spell that specifies it causes combustion. I.e., Fireball would do the extra damage only to 'combustibles' because the spell description says "The fireball sets fire to combustibles and damages objects in the area. It can melt metals with a low melting point, such as lead, gold, copper, silver, or bronze." Characters would thus be unaffected.
> 
> Likewise, the increase to the save DC (+5) only applies to extinguishing the flames of someone on fire, not to resist the initial effect.*




Hmm... well, I was honestly hoping that it would affect the damage and DC's for all of Charlotte's fire-based powers...

In this case, I would ask if you have Dragon... I was looking through the swashbuckling issue (I don't know the number, don't have my mags with me atm), and I thought that the Parry feat would be a good choice for her.

However, if Pyro could count for the 'special' prereq that the pryo prc has... I think I'd keep it.  Because, honestly, I don't see much opportunity to burn something just for the fun of it...

Your call either way, though.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 31, 2003)

I always thought that was a silly prerequisite. Certainly taking Pyro as a feat would more than satisfy it the Prc prerequisite as far as I'm concerned.

I don't have that particular Dragon issue, but I've looked at a friend's copy. If you reprint the feat here I'll review it.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *I always thought that was a silly prerequisite. Certainly taking Pyro as a feat would more than satisfy it the Prc prerequisite as far as I'm concerned.*




You seem to dislike the prereq... other than taking the Pyro feat, what would you replace it with?



> *I don't have that particular Dragon issue, but I've looked at a friend's copy. If you reprint the feat here I'll review it.
> Greg *




The earliest I'll be able to reprint it here is this weekend sometime.  I'll get it up as soon as I can.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 2, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You seem to dislike the prereq... other than taking the Pyro feat, what would you replace it with?*




I honestly don't know. Your suggestion of Pyro is a good one. Pyro would be fine, as would completely ignoring that particular prereq. 

My dislike of the "burning structure" prerequisite is it seems a bit contrived. Maybe it's from spending too much time philosophizing about the interaction between altruism not being especially altruistic if one does it for the good feeling that comes with it. By the same parallel, one cannot set a building ablaze just to watch it burn, when burning it also satisfies a prerequisite. Similarly, killing someone for no reason qualifies one for the assassin PrC -- except the real reason is to qualify as an assassin, so it's a logic loop. 



> *The earliest I'll be able to reprint it here is this weekend sometime.  I'll get it up as soon as I can. *




Sounds good.
Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2003)

Yee haw!  26 orcs.  Good lordy..  This ougtta be interesting...


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2003)

Enh, it might not be as bad as it looks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

Hmm... 24 orcs against us.

Perhaps Lyrique should've stayed back...?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Hmm... 24 orcs against us.
> 
> Perhaps Lyrique should've stayed back...? *




We can take em


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2003)

Fireballs away!    And it' Paendarig.  Not Calim.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2003)

Two words: pain medicines.


----------



## Velenne (Aug 19, 2003)

No fireballs for Travellios.  And his best spells are Close range.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2003)

Somebody's got a wand of fireballs...  I thought Lyrique gave it to Travellios..  Whoever it is needs to start playing artillery man.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Somebody's got a wand of fireballs...  I thought Lyrique gave it to Travellios..  Whoever it is needs to start playing artillery man.   *




Because we're going to need it.  If Lyrique is leaving, then the staff of flame is out... which means only Charlotte is down there, and after the second round, she's out of PP, so she's gonna head in and start whacking orcs. 

All in all, things aren't looking too bad for us, atm... but I'm relatively certain things will be going downhill relatively shortly.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry for skipping you, Dalamar. I'm pretty foggy this week, more so than usual because of my knee being a-whacked. 

That's my excuse, I'm sticking to it. :-D


----------



## Zhure (Aug 22, 2003)

Is keeping each round in a single post more or less convenient? Or is it a PITA?
Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey, no problem. As long as I do get my action (like this time), everything's okay.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2003)

I like multiple updates better as edits don't set off my notification.  But whatever is easier.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 23, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Hey, no problem. As long as I do get my action (like this time), everything's okay. *




Me = stupid.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 23, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *I like multiple updates better as edits don't set off my notification.  But whatever is easier.   *




I'd considered that and don't have a good answer. Each new round will result in a new posting by me, so that at least will give you a notification, if nothing else.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Repost*

OOC:  Drilling functionality engaged.  Target acquired.



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *"Heres the wand Travellios. Keep it safe. I have the staff of Fire." Lyrique's eyes light up as he says that last part. *




See!  22 charges left!  Blow up orcs!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Jeremy - can I ask how it is that you messed up the Part 6 IC thread with the OoC thread...?  Although I find it amusing, I do wonder just how you managed to mix those up...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

Because I hit quote on page 1 or 2 of Drell 6 thread and posted then realized it was not 7.  So I reposted it in OOC.  

And I ride the short bus.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *And I ride the short bus.   *




*nods in agreement*


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> * *




Oh, _that's_ real mature... 

...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

Nyah nyah nyah!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Nyah nyah nyah!   *




Well, at least _I'm_ mature enough to walk away.

*walks away*

...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

* at walking away GnomeWorks*

*annoying hamster dance*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey!

The 'Hamster Dance' is not annoying.  It is classic!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

I disagree, but *_MY_* hamster dance is VERY annoying!  

Oh, and !


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

What is the status (and possibly actions) of the orcs in boat 8?


----------



## Zhure (Aug 27, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> What is the status (and possibly actions) of the orcs in boat 8?




Fixed it. 

I've been having concentration and focus issues lately, it appears. Ah well, bear with me and I hope to make it better.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2003)

Sorry about the delay in Mortimer's actions, but I've been away.

So, looks like we're cutting through the orcs pretty fast.  Why do I get the feeling this is all too easy...


----------



## Zhure (Sep 12, 2003)

The Drell campaign has a very specific story arc attached to it, and one way or another, we're approaching the first major ending - the rescue of the kidnapped citizens. 

Once that arc is complete, I plan on taking a short break, of perhaps a month, then restarting for the next part of the story. Everyone who wants to rejoin is welcome, and depending on how many come back, maybe add one or two to bring the numbers up. If everyone rejoins, it won't matter.

The 'downtime' phase will last about six months, all through winter. As (I think) Rallyn pointed out, the weather this far north and this time of year is rather bleak and singularly cold and frozen. The next set of adventures will probably all take place on the main island of Drell, and indoors, and be a far less wilderness-related set of occurrences. That'll give everyone a chance to truly enjoy spring in Drell... and maybe find out about the missing Yodwin and the first night's events at the library.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, you can count on me returning, at least... 

I think a slight change in the type of adventure would be interesting.  While I like what's been going on so far, I would like to be adventuring in locales in which giants weren't commonplace. 

By the way, Zhure... any idea of just how many story arcs there are?  How long do you anticipate this campaign lasting?


----------



## Zhure (Sep 12, 2003)

There are three story arcs plotted out.

That's not to say they're scripted out, and there's lots of room for change down the line based on character actions here and there. It's even possible for the 'right' actions to completely wipe one of them out, though I suspect that's unlikely because it'd be really weird behavior on the parts of the PCs.

Arc two will take place on the island of Drell in the spring. I guarantee no giants unless someone summons one or something. :-D And no snow. I'm getting tired of it, too.

(In the original tabletop game, one of the PCs had a Ring of Warmth and a Ring of Swimming- everyone else hated him running around in a loincloth.)

Arc three is indeterminate as yet regarding locale. Could even be the mainland deserts in the south. There's a lot of development to occur before the actual events play out.

Drell is an open-ended game, so there may be additional stories later. I'll be taking a break between each story arc and always welcome prior players back.

Greg


----------



## Velenne (Sep 12, 2003)

Count me for part 2.  This is a very fun game!  Many kudos to the original cast members and Zhure for keeping it going so long.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 12, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll definately continue, I couldn't imagine leaving Sildarin now that he's finally starting to completely come out of his shell.
Maybe he'll even pick a girl one day


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2003)

Mortimer will be returning 

  I have to say, I've always been very impressed by the quality of the Drell game (I was a dedicated reader long before I started playing), and you've kept it up to that high standard.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2003)

You'll never get rid of Lyrique! NEVER!


----------



## Zhure (Sep 27, 2003)

LOL, not going to try to get rid of Lyrique. The monsters might, but I won't, there being a subtle distinction.

Been a bit off posting this week. Lots of medical related issues. 

(Futurama quote: 
"I can't swallow that."
"Good news, it's a suppository!")

Only arthritis, which I already knew, but you have to go through the procedures. Let me tell you, I made some bad decisions. Not knowing exactly what tests they were going to make, I didn't urinate before the doctor's visit, thinking if there was a pee test, I'd be golden. (No pun intended). So I sit in the waiting room for half an hour, mentally doing the pee-pee dance and I pick up a - no kidding - 1988 National Geographic. I don't even realize at first it's 1988 because it's in pristine condition. Probably worth some money to a collector. I only finally notice because there was an article on ancient man that had some dated information.

As I page through it, everything is related to water. A story on modern Venice, with pictures of men in gondolas rowing about in choppy settings. Photos of watery reflections of the old house of the Doge. It's killing me.

Next article, the Amazon. Seventy-one million gallons of water flow into the ocean per day, with only a two-inch drop in average water elevation per mile of flow so there's no true Amazonian delta. More water. By this time, I'm near bursting. More mental pee-pee dancing.

The ancient doddering (but I'm sure sweet old man) fellow sitting next to me has a respirator and sounds suspiciously like Darth Vader. He turns to me:

>wheeze<
"I have to pee, Luke."
>wheeze<

Blessedly they finally call me in. The chair is cold exacerbating the problem. The nurse takes my blood pressure and asks some questions and leaves with a "he'll be right in."

Twenty minutes later, I'm still sitting alone and cold about ready to put all the pressure into my secondary bladder. I know I don't have one, but I fear the swelling will create one. Probably somewhere horribly obvious, like my neck. At this point, I don't care.

Doc finally comes in. He looks like Yoda, as always, and I'm starting to think the Star Wars connection in here isn't all in my head. We talk, he listens to my chest, asks some questions, manipulates my joints and renders a verdict we all knew was coming. Arthritis in the left knee, keep taking the anti-immflamatories you're already taking for acute tendonitis, blah blah.

No urine test.
>blink<

I get my prescriptions updated and dash for the pharmacy a few blocks away. I get stuck behind a funeral procession that I swear is going in orbits like they're re-enacting a pre-Custer wagon circle. Either that or there was more than one hearse. I'm sitting behind an Evian (bottled water, for you out-of-country chaps) truck. Picture of splashing water cascading down a waterfall into a pristine pool.

The secondary bladder theory is looking better. I have to keep switching feet on the brake. Can't hum any tunes or listen to the radio. Vibrations are penetrating too deeply.

Custer finally gives up the ghost and screech into the parking lot, hop one-legged into the pharmacy and THE RESTROOMS ARE CLOSED FOR CLEANING. God clearly has me on reality tv.

In finally charm my way into past the cleaning personell and it's a lovely constutional, my walk out is jaunty and I'm whistling. The pharmacist has to make a call back to the doctor's office (horrid doctor handwriting translation issue or because my insurance changed or whatever) and I get paged back because the nurse wants to talk to me.

Apparently they forgot to ask for a urine test.

ARGH.

 Hope that wasn't an overshare.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 27, 2003)

LOL That was wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 27, 2003)

What was that show?  Dream On?  Sounds like you did an episode.  Complete with the TV cut scenes and the comedic irony.

There's a story to keep.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 29, 2003)

Had an epiphone today looking at the IC thread...

...Realized the Staff of Fire likely had a different CL and save DC than the wand Travellios used in the orc routing.  *doh!*

DMG 243: "Staffs have immense utility because ... they use the _weilder's_ ability score and relevant feats to set the DC for saves against their spells." (emphasis mine) 

Oh re-he-he-heeeeally?

Also, it's CL 8 instead of 5, meaning that both the damage and the reflex saves for the last 3 fireballs should have been higher.  I've edited these changes into my newest post but left the old ones as-is to avoid lots of retroactive dice rolling.  

In case you feel like all those dice rollings, Travellios' save DC from the staff is 10 + 3 (Spell Level) + 3 (INT) + 2 (SF & GSF Evocation) = 18. Their damages should have been 30, 31, and 26 respectively.  (Instead of 19, 14, and 24- a difference of 30 damage.)


----------



## Velenne (Sep 29, 2003)

LMAO

Just read the story above.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 29, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Had an epiphone today looking at the IC thread...
> 
> ...Realized the Staff of Fire likely had a different CL and save DC than the wand Travellios used in the orc routing.  *doh!*
> 
> DMG 243: "Staffs have immense utility because ... they use the _weilder's_ ability score and relevant feats to set the DC for saves against their spells." (emphasis mine)




3.5, not 3.0. I've not changed to 3.5 yet, and might never. (There are many parts of 3.5 I intensely dislike). I let Lyrique make changes because I think bards are sub-optimal as written. Psions might get some tweaks when the new PsiHB comes out. 

Greg


----------



## Velenne (Sep 29, 2003)

Ah, well, having never had a character with a staff that I can recall, I've never looked too extensively at them.  Still, the increased damage is relevant.  Is the Reflex still DC 14 then?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2003)

If it's pertinent, Lyrique gave Velenne a wand of fireballs originally.  While he also has a Staff of Fire that he has used to make walls of fire recently, the boom stick is just a vanilla wand (CL 5) with all the limitations thereof.  Of course if he gave you the staff before you took off and I missed that, I'll promptly bury my head in the sand.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> If it's pertinent, Lyrique gave Velenne a wand of fireballs originally.  While he also has a Staff of Fire that he has used to make walls of fire recently, the boom stick is just a vanilla wand (CL 5) with all the limitations thereof.  Of course if he gave you the staff before you took off and I missed that, I'll promptly bury my head in the sand.



Yup. Go play ostarich. We traded wand for staff because He would need the extra "fire Power" where lyrique didn't need all of that.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2003)

*makes the sound of an ostrich with it's head in the sand*


----------



## Zhure (Sep 30, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Ah, well, having never had a character with a staff that I can recall, I've never looked too extensively at them.  Still, the increased damage is relevant.  Is the Reflex still DC 14 then?




yes, still a DC of 14. The 3d6 shift would yield about +10 points of damage, five per save. I think I can mentally reconstruct it, so let me adjust the giants' and bears' damage.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 1, 2003)

Gonna be taking the day off.
Arm hurts


----------



## Zhure (Oct 1, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Gonna be taking the day off.
> Arm hurts




(adds the pic this time)

-edit- argh! Won't let me do it. Stupid tattoo on my arm pic anyways.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> (adds the pic this time)
> 
> -edit- argh! Won't let me do it. Stupid tattoo on my arm pic anyways.



Congrats on the tattoo!


----------



## Zhure (Oct 3, 2003)

Local gaming convention. I'll be out of touch probably until Monday.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 30, 2003)

Just bumping cause I am bored


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 31, 2003)

*[font=Arial,Bold]Psychokinetic Blast​​*[/font]Psychokinetic (Con)​*[font=Arial,Bold]Level: *[/font]Psion 3 / Psychic Warrior 3​*[font=Arial,Bold]Display: *[/font]Au, Vi​*[font=Arial,Bold]Manifestation Time: *[/font]1 action​*[font=Arial,Bold]Range: *[/font]Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)​*[font=Arial,Bold]Effect: *[/font]Ray​*[font=Arial,Bold]Duration: *[/font]Instantaneous​*[font=Arial,Bold]Saving Throw: *See text[/font]​*[font=Arial,Bold]Power Resistance: *Yes[/font]​*[font=Arial,Bold]Power Points: *5[/font]​
You project a _[font=Arial,Italic]psychokinetic blast _at a target, which manifests as a red ray of energy (or any color you choose). On a successful ranged touch attack, the target is dealt 5d6 points of damage. The driving force of the blast pushes a subject of one size category larger than your or smaller back 5 feet if the subject fails a Strength check (DC 20). If a wall or other solid object prevents the target from being pushed back, the subject instead slams into the object and takes an additional 1d6 points of damage.[/font]​
Source: WotC's Mind's Eye Compilation​
I remember way back when that this game is WotC only (thus disallowing ITCK) but I was wondering if this power and the following feat were permissable.​
*[font=Arial,Bold]Resculpt Mind [Psionic]*[/font]​*[font=Arial,Bold]Prerequisites: *Psion only, manifester level 3rd+[/font]​*[font=Arial,Bold]Benefit: *Instead of gaining a new psionic combat mode when you go up a level, you instead choose any metapsionic, psionic, or item creation feat, gaining it as a bonus feat. You now choose to gain a metapsionic feat or a psionic combat mode at each level you normally qualify for a new psionic combat mode (3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th, and 11th).[/font]​
You still have the option of gaining four of the five the psionic combat modes you gave up for bonus metapsionic feats, at levels 13th, 15th, 17th, and 19th, respectively. You may not give up psionic combat modes for bonus metapsionic feats at these higher levels.​
Source: The same...  And Minor Body Adjustment while I'm asking.  ​


----------



## Zhure (Nov 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Just bumping cause I am bored




Sorry, have had a spate of sinus-related headaches and the flu. Made me el grumpo. I should be back on pace now. (Thank you, Sir Alexandar Fleming.)
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Nov 12, 2003)

I like Psychokinetic Blast.

Don't remember offhand what Minor Body Adjustment is. Is it 1 hit point and 0th level? 

I am not fond of Resculpt Mind and I'm not sure I can express why exactly.

I think part of it is the poor shape of psionic combat. It's either worthless or completely worthless, unless you build your character to be really good at it in which case it's only mostly worthless, except against a relatively small number of targets. 

With that frame of mind, taking Resculpt Mind isn't really giving up anything, except 1 feat to get four bonus feats....

What do the other players think??
Greg


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry but I see Resculpt Mind as too powerful. In a game where there was a ton of Psi combat I could see it as ballanced but in the Drell game it's too Munchkinly good.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes, minor body adjustment is just 1 hp, 0 level.

Didn't really see any other feats to take so I thought I'd try Resculpt.  Anyone else feel strongly about it?


----------



## Zhure (Nov 15, 2003)

Flu sucks. No posting until Monday. Got game tomorrow. Blah. /me makes hacking noises.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 16, 2003)

get better buddy


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 16, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Didn't really see any other feats to take so I thought I'd try Resculpt.  Anyone else feel strongly about it?




I agree with what Argent said.  Resculpt Mind is too good in AoD.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

I live. Crawled out of my death bed. Back to regular posting as of today (later).
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like the concensus is a 'no' on resculpt mind.

I've been thinking of implementing a set of house rules on psionic combat, to make it more worthwhile, but I hate springing house rules in mid-game. Maybe after the game hiatus and I've had time to completely scribe the rules.

Speaking of the hiatus, we're getting very close to a solid clear break-point, depending on the way things go.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 19, 2003)

Zhure - should I be remembering what book they're talking about?  I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 19, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> _Book?  That book Yodwin was so obsessed about?  Do we even still have that...  It seems so small after all this..._




Welllllllllllllllllllllll... technically, Maerath (poilbrun) had the book, but since he dropped out of the game, it's a little hard to say exactly where it is.

We can either assume Maerath left the book in someone else's care, and it happens to be with the group on this island, or it is still with Maerath back on Drell.

I'll leave it up to whichever you decide makes the most sense; I can run it either way. Instead of making it a long voting process, here's how we'll decide. Whoever posts first in the IC thread (whether via internal dialogue or in conversation) establishing the whereabouts of the book, that's the way we'll run it. 

If anyone has a solid argument for a different resolution, post it here and we'll hash it out. Sound fair?


----------



## Zhure (Nov 19, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Zhure - should I be remembering what book they're talking about?  I'm drawing a blank.




It would take to long to 'splain, so let me sum up.

Yodwin the Blue, the head librarian, an aged half-elf at the Academy, gave a book to Maerath for 'study.'

That same evening, some mysterious figure and some inky blobs attacked the library, and left after a few remarks about seeking a book.

Yodwin denied any knowledge at first, then recanted under pressure, telling the group he didn't remember much about the book, save it was Xargon's book. Xargon being an ancient figure from nearly pre-Empire days who was said to be the defender of the Empire. It had something to do with Jotunland (the icy land north of the Empire where giants dwelled). Yodwin said the rest of his memory on the subject was very foggy.

Maerath was unable to decipher the book. It seemed to be written in dwarven runes, but it was gibberish and made no sense. 

Later... the group met Emair outside the grove on the eastern side of the island, where they discovered the grotto under the meditation pool. Once emerging from the pool, the group found orcs had attacked Drell.

I think that's most of the major important points.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2003)

sounds good to me, that was a long time ago


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2003)

Heh, that was a looong time ago... thanks for the recap, Zhure... at least it didn't involve storming the castle...


----------



## Zhure (Nov 20, 2003)

You're welcome. Frankly I had to go through my old logs to find out who had the book. I'd forgotten that part.
Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 20, 2003)

It has been awhile I didn't know both of the current characters we are facing are half-lves... so much I have forgotten  oh well Gulkma is the half-drow bastard right?


----------



## Zhure (Nov 20, 2003)

Glukma is indeed a half-drow.

Emair is probably a half elf of some sort. He wears a hood and isn't the cleanest person around. It never really came up before, but looking closely, Keith can tell he's a half-elf.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 20, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Emair continues, still calmly.
> 
> "As to its purpose, I suppose I could offer this explanation if it will placate you: Xargon scribed a powerful spell upon the book. Think of it as a scroll, of a very advanced order. The spell itself is one of the things that helps render Xargon 'immortal.' I wish to retrieve the book on behalf of Xargon and return it to him so he may continue defending the empire against the giants. This tower you've opened for a second time is his property. For lack of a better term, think of Glukma and myself as his proxy in this matter."
> 
> ...


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks.. that allows me to insult them with more gusto


----------



## Zhure (Nov 21, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Zhure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zhure (Dec 1, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> "A very long story best told inside infront of a big fire with something hot to eat.  Now I know why the giants are so big.  Gotta be that big to hold heat in up there..."




Heh. Accurate observation. Wait'll you meet the savage halflings and gnomes of the deserts.

Even though the world of the Empire is flat, it still has a conservation of energy principle.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2003)

Heh heh


----------



## Zhure (Feb 6, 2004)

Good grief, the week I've had. It's all work and injury related, but hopefully things will slow down some and I can spend more time on my online games. 

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey do you guys have room for an old face to 'come back into the fold'?

I have recently returned from epic adventures in homelessness* and would like to rejoin you all (or for you 'new' guys meet ya for the first time).

I've been trying to read the old threads to see where you've all been, but that way lies to madness.  And way too much time.


TTFN

EvilE

 *I now have a home, a computer, and an online  Weeeee!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, I for one wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm cool with it. glad to hear your Home situation is cleared up.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2004)

Been there and homelessness really blows. Welcome back. Try to work yourself in. I'll find a recent summary and link it here later.
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2004)

Couldn't find a summary, so let me see if I can sum up briefly.

The entire party has recently returned from an island north of Drell after rescuing a lot of villagers from a kidnapping orc army. The orcs had intended to sacrifice the villagers to a group of 'starving' giants in lieu of losing some of their own orcish brethren.

Meanwhile the team had found an odd tower (which had a teleportation circle making the rescue more efficacious) and encountered a priestly type named Emair (who they had met earlier on Drell) and a half-drow (Glukma) who was a student at Drell. The two claimed to be acting as factors trying to recover Xargon's Book.

Back at Drell, Palasant has been revealed to have some sort of military connection and is being addressed as "Lieutenant" by a large cadre of Crimson Guard who have swarmed on the island since the villagers were kidnapped.

The island has been mostly rebuilt - somewhat slipshoddily in places - but is back to full function.

Our heroes had rendezvoused at the library in an attempt to decipher the intent of Xargon's book and are in the midst of deciding what to do regarding it....


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2004)

Please pardon my ignorance, but did we XP at some point between 10-28-2003 and now?

Travellios was close to leveling (2k away at that point), and I've been digging through the pages but I can't find it. 

Soon I hope for him to meet back up with is bat familiar, Chorii, who he had to leave on Drell since hiding in a fish barrel.   But for now he's buried in books at the library.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 11, 2004)

Alright I'll email with Zhure about where and what Kith has been up to, and as Charlotte might guess it ain't been good.

If I could convince you guys to 'hang out' at the Academy until Monday I will definitely have rejoined you all.

TTFN

EvilE


----------



## Zhure (Feb 12, 2004)

Experience points are logged at the first page of each chapter in blue. They aren't separated by date, but by event. The most recent was 1000 XP if memory serves. Check there and I can try to run down exact dates if it becomes necessary.

Responding to eeyore's email in a few moments.

Greg


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think I've put down any of it.  Last update to the character was the exchange of the staff, Oct. 28th.  

Still all 3.0 rules right?  I'll make the changes.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm back and I am up.  Woot.

TTFN

EvilE


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2004)

Um...

What just happened?


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry I was taking the opportunity to try to reintroduce my character.  There seemed to be a lull in the action (various people wandering off).  I forget sometimes you people can't read my mind.

If you all have a problem I can try to figure out a better way to get back in...  hmmm...

I also just noticed that most of you all are doing things at the moment.  If need be (ie Noone Kith recognizes shows up at the Town Square) I'll edit my post (the last line or two) and go of hunting people down


TTFN--EvilE

PS:  Don't be fooled.  Kith is just wearing a disguise.  He had to go talk with some _bad_ men and doesn't want to be easily recognized...

Ediitted for bad spelling


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2004)

"I'm having the worst year."

That should be my quote for this one. On the one hand, I've been on the injured list and had to take two straight nights off work to recuperate. On the other hand, I don't feel like posting, but sit around with my foot propped up playing Hordes of Underdark.

Well... let's get back into things....


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2004)

Yay Hordes!    Yay x5 critical weapon master scythe overwhelming critical save or dies!


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2004)

Hordes doth rock.

I'm making my way through the first time with a Monk 9/Sorc 1/Dragon Disciple 10/Epic DD 1. Just leveled up. MONSTER saves, but the weapon master looks cool. Sitting on a Fire Giant Belt and waiting for that special kama and gonna rock someone's world. The 41 AC is ok, but doesn't help so well against the mithral golems. Those things are demons.

I'm also considering monkeying around with a Monk/Palemaster combo.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 19, 2004)

*To Tokiwong*

Ummm, Tokiwong, did you get that email I sent you last week?

Or did I send it to a wrong address?  I used what the Enworld boards claim to be your address (I didn't get a failure notice or nothing yet...)

TTFN--EvilE


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 20, 2004)

*Kith's History Debunked*

If noone minds too much, I am going to email Kith's story (atleast what he tells to Rallyn) to Jeremy and Zhure.

This way they can see it (Zhure already has, but Kith might lie once or twice in this telling, who knows), but it will remain fresh for everyone else should it ever come up in the future.

Too many dissenting votes, and I'll put in the IC thread.  Please post your response here promptly.

Thank you in advance for your time!  

And Tokiwong:  See above post.

TTFN--EvilE


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm good with you doing that, EvilE.  Keeps it a bit more realistic.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 20, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I'm good with you doing that, EvilE.  Keeps it a bit more realistic.



ditto


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2004)

Go ahead.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 23, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Ummm, Tokiwong, did you get that email I sent you last week?
> 
> Or did I send it to a wrong address?  I used what the Enworld boards claim to be your address (I didn't get a failure notice or nothing yet...)
> 
> TTFN--EvilE



 send it to toki at artificial-evil.net


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 24, 2004)

Its okay I got your response.  Thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Its okay I got your response.  Thanks.



 I figured you did, game on


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 24, 2004)

The movie watcher in me screams out:

Run Travellios, run.  Its a trap!

The dark side just snickers...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2004)

'You spoony bard!'  Ah the memories.

*grumbles about the antlion*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 4, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> 'You spoony bard!'  Ah the memories.
> 
> *grumbles about the antlion*




That was probably one of Tellah's best lines.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> 'You spoony bard!'  Ah the memories.
> 
> *grumbles about the antlion*



 I honestly missed that reference till now, thanks GnomeWorks, I loved that game I forgot he even said that


----------



## Velenne (Apr 6, 2004)

Zhure,

Per my general post, I think it may be simplest to say that Travellios has had his fill of being chased by giants, sleeping in dank caves, hiding in fish barrels, and the like.  Now that he's back in the comforts of the Academy, he may return to seeking a wife he can serve prodigiously with his Art and his...arts. Or you can always NPC him as you wish.  

Again, sorry for dropping out. 

-Nate


----------



## Zhure (Apr 6, 2004)

As mentioned in your other thread, I'm saddened to see you go but I certainly understand. Been there a few times myself.

I think Travellios can safely fade into the background. He's already expressed a desire to take it easy at the library in character. If you want to make more in-character references that'd be good too. No sense in pushing yourself to post when you don't feel like it.

Meanwhile, and along a similar line, I'm also feeling the burn. I was looking to take a month off tapering things off in October, and here it is April and still I haven't quite reached the nice break-point I wanted. Very soon, I think, when we will take a month of down-time with a large experience point outlay and some time to do background stuff.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 15, 2004)

Where did everyone go?

Sorry it took so long to reply, I was kinda waiting on Rallyn to say something...

Also seeing two people drop was waiting to see how you wanted to proceed.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2004)

... so ... busy ... buried ... alive...  *erk*...

<gurgle>  must... speak...  like Kirk!


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2004)

I know I said this back in October, but we are now approaching the end of the first chapter.

When it occurs, and I predict it'll be very soon, I'll be taking a month of downtime for myself to recharge the juices and work on my RL campaign with a little more effort.

I'm considering making the change to 3.5 and was wondering what everyone's opinion on it was?

Also: during the downtime for the characters, which will be about three months, they'll have 10,000 xp to spend.

Additionally total up all your magical gear (not including anything given to you by Serbanas - it's free) and then purchase additional gear bringing you up to whatever is appropriate based on the DMG guidelines.

Comments welcome.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm warm to the change to 3.5, though Sildarin would have to change to accommodate for the changes to the 3.5 psions (namely the lack of Trigger Power and all using Int for manifesting), but the blame on that can be put on the downtime. Already looking forward for the next chapter.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 27, 2004)

I am happy with a convert to 3.5.

The only problem might be the Courtier Class, as there is no 3.5 variant, but that shouldn't prove difficult.  I'll just ignore the none setting applicable skills (like I already did) and adapt the one or two that have changed.  Notably Innuendo...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 28, 2004)

Lyrique is already 3.5 as discussed before. I like the idea of having more magic for him.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2004)

Rogues haven't really changed under 3.5, so upgrading Mortimer should be easy


----------



## evileeyore (May 1, 2004)

I might mention to GnomeWorks:   I remember oh so long ago you took the Aristocrat.  There are alternates now that may be of better value for you.

Notably the Noble (Dragonlance), Courtier (Rokugan), Noble (Kalamar I think?), etc....


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

My only request, I want to take a level of fighter; are we still restricted to the wussy classes or can I finally make Keith the tough cold-blooded pretty boy killer he was meant to be


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 6, 2004)

evileeyore - I might do the Noble from DL, since I have that book.

Zhure - I'll be continuing in psion; since the XPH got rid of the pyrokineticist, which is the PrC I was heading for, would it be alright with you if I continued to head for that (using the 3e version of the class, tweaking it for 3.5), or would you prefer I go for something else that would be similar in flavor?


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2004)

3.5 is fine by me.  Though I imagine the tough Psion CON based telekineticist will be drastically different.  Seeing as the little guy who's vocabulary I purposely try to limit will have to be intelligent all of a sudden.

Or maybe the farming life is good for Rallyn now that he's had a taste of what 'adventure' is under the stories and I can bring in someone different that would fit in with the next chapter.


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2004)

Umm... The XPH didn't get rid of the pyrokineticist, it was just made into a non-caster class. Or was that what you meant?


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2004)

Since no one objects to the change, we'll be switching to 3.5 rules in the next chapter.

If you'd like to make a compromise on your character to maintain verisimilitude, we'll work something out. Bear in mind, the definition of the ideal compromise is one in which both parties feel gypped. 

- You can change any spells/powers/abilities/skills/classes as needed, just be prepared to backstory any bizarre changes.

- We will NOT be using 3.5 power attack. It offends my delicate sensibilities.

- We will be using the 3.5 XPsiHB. If you aren't happy with a path class, like pyrokineticist, then maybe we can reach a compromise between the two editions that will be satisfactory. The point is to have fun, not worry overmuch about the niggling details.

- A recap: Give yourself a bonus of 10,000 XP, refigure your class level(s), making changes as needed. Total up your equipment value and compare it to the expected total in the DMG for your level. Add any gear to bring it up to the correct amount. Do NOT include any gear given by Serbanas. That's free.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> 3.5 is fine by me.  Though I imagine the tough Psion CON based telekineticist will be drastically different.  Seeing as the little guy who's vocabulary I purposely try to limit will have to be intelligent all of a sudden.
> 
> Or maybe the farming life is good for Rallyn now that he's had a taste of what 'adventure' is under the stories and I can bring in someone different that would fit in with the next chapter.




That'll be fine, too. You might look at the Wilder, they're CHA based. While they get few powers, Rallyn didn't use many powers... I also suggest the Psychic Warrior, as Expanded Knowledge is a bonus feat for them and the manifesting stat is Wis instead of INT.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> evileeyore - I might do the Noble from DL, since I have that book.
> 
> Zhure - I'll be continuing in psion; since the XPH got rid of the pyrokineticist, which is the PrC I was heading for, would it be alright with you if I continued to head for that (using the 3e version of the class, tweaking it for 3.5), or would you prefer I go for something else that would be similar in flavor?




I don't have Dragonlance so I can't say yes without seeing it in some form.

I like the 3.5 pyro better than the 3.0; you should look at it before you give up on it completely. If you want to cobble together an updated 3.0 pyrokineticist I'll look it over and we can come to an agreement.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2004)

You wouldn't have 150XP laying around for Sildarin anywhere, Zhure? 'Cause he's that far from having _psionic fly_ after the revision.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 7, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> I don't have Dragonlance so I can't say yes without seeing it in some form.




I'll post the pertinent parts when we do the revision.



> I like the 3.5 pyro better than the 3.0; you should look at it before you give up on it completely. If you want to cobble together an updated 3.0 pyrokineticist I'll look it over and we can come to an agreement.




I didn't think that the XPH had the pyro - I thought I had heard somewhere that they dropped it.  Apparently, though, they didn't... I'll have an XPH in the next couple weeks, so I can look at it then, but until then, I can't comment either way.

Though I read in a review that they don't get any manifester levels as they go up... is that so?  If it is, I'd ask we change that, as - unless the class's abilities are _really_ nice - losing those manifester levels wouldn't be worth taking the class.


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2004)

I'll give a quick recap of the 3.5 pyro abilities:
d8 HD, rogue BAB, good Fort and Ref
1st level: Fire Lash, the same as before (including being a ranged touch attack)
2nd level: Fire Resistance 10 and +4 to saves versus fire, as move action add +2d6 fire damage to unarmed attacks
3rd level: standard action to shoot a (class level)d6 fire bolt within 60ft as a ranged touch attack
4th level: move action to add +2d6 fire damage to weapon
5th level: Nimbus: once per day for minute per level covered in flames. +4 Cha, DR 5/Magic, melee touch attack for 2d6, melee attackers take 2d6
6th level: Expend focus to gain (effectively) fly at base speed (perfect), except can't run. 1pp per round
7th level: Save bonus increases to +8, resistance to 20
8th level: damage added to unarmed, weapon, and damage by touch attacks made with Nimbus become 4d6
9th level: Full round action (expend focus) to force a Fort save on a creature (DC 14+Cha mod). Die on failure, take 4d8 fire damage on success
10th level: Once per day, standard action to cause a 30ft radius burts centered on self. Deals 15d6 fire damage (Ref DC 15+Cha mod for half), those who fail the first save, must make a Fort save (same DC) or die.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 8, 2004)

Not too bad, I suppose... with most of the abilities there not requiring PP, I suppose the loss of the manifester levels isn't too big of a deal.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2004)

I will be taking Fighter and Rogue levels towards Shadowdncer then


----------



## Zhure (May 12, 2004)

*End Book 1*

Ok, I want to go on hiatus for thirty days. I might make one more post or so, but do your character wrap-ups, pithy speeches, etc etc. 

I was going to engineer another encounter, but this seems a suitably 'down' ending for this arc of the story, but not terribly depressing, and our heroes have something to do in the interim.

Based on Sildarin's plight of being short a few xp, we'll bump the bonus XP here to 10,0250.

We'll go live again in 30 days.

Greg


----------



## evileeyore (May 15, 2004)

I'll be taking atleast one more Courtier level.  Gain at second level:  +1 bab, +1 to will saves, Bonus Feat (Iron Will), 8+int skill points, d6 hd.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 15, 2004)

I think Lyrique will be 6th level with that much exp. I would like to take one last level of bard and then go into dragonsinger. (from the draconomicon)


----------



## Zhure (May 18, 2004)

Courtier is ok.

I don't have the Draconomicon; I'd have to read it before approving the Dragonsinger.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm sorry for any problems this might cause :\


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2004)

As some of you who are also in other games in which I play have heard, I am having certain time-related issues and am uncertain whether I will be able to continue my Drell campaign.

I should know in the next few days whether I will have to cancel Chapter 2 or not, but right now it's not looking well. A few years ago, I spent about two hours a day at EN World, and these days I can barely manage to log on once a week.

Greg


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2004)

Understood.  Keep us appraised.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 25, 2004)

This is your twenty day appraisal ping...

<PING>

If was just a test.  If this had been an actuall ping, you would have been hit by sonar below the surface of the ocean.

Very wet.

--EvilE


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

I like pie  I guess I should get Keith ready...


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 7, 2004)

Mmm, pie...  Now with less Orc!!

Noone wants _Orc and Pie_ anyway...

Just pinging away for the lost fnords...--EvilE


----------

